# Lightspeed Systems... How to get past it?



## Keelen6 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm doing a project for my computer science class, and it requires me to access some site that is blocked.  I personally think it's a way to ID new hacks, but meh.  I don't know any ways that will leave flash enabled.  I have until the end of the year, so I might just try to finish my modded IE version, but I would prefer to have a backup version.  This system has Lightspeed Systems and Cisco on it.  I cant use any proxy sites, I'm supposed to use a new program-based hack.  I have a few that I can use, but I want to keep them back in case it's actually just a front.  None of them have flash anyway, and that's a requirement.  In other words, anybody know any program or bit of code that can access things beyond the firewall?  I can not access the command prompt, task manager, the run menu, or even the line on top of windows explorer.  I can however make batch files.  And I can take programs in from home.  I tried tor, it doesn't connect.  So really, anybody know a program or command that I can put on a drive or access with the restrictions mentioned?  It's worth 25% of my grade...  IDK how it's legal... but whatever.  I want to do it.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 4, 2014)

What you are asking is for the whole answer, how about, is it DNS blocked, port? subdomain? have you even bothered trying anything yet, or you just want someone to do you work for you?

A batch file will output text results back to your drive, just add >textfile.txt to the end of the runs.


----------



## Black.Raven (Apr 4, 2014)

go to C:\windows\system32 and search for and cmd. copy the cmd.exe to the desktop. rename cmd to explorer. run it and then do this:

http://www.giannistsakiris.com/2008/12/03/how-to-create-shortcuts-in-windows-from-the-command-line/

Direct the shortcut to the site you need it to be.

just some info. im not that hack savvy. but i know that some virusses block the name of cmd or taskmgr. maybe they have something like it.

Kproxyagent is executeable and doesnt need to be installed. it has an inbuild chrome portable.

Please let me know what you come up with. because my curiousity is endless


----------



## RCoon (Apr 4, 2014)

Does FreeGate not work for you?


----------



## Keelen6 (Apr 4, 2014)

Steevo said:


> What you are asking is for the whole answer, how about, is it DNS blocked, port? subdomain? have you even bothered trying anything yet, or you just want someone to do you work for you?
> 
> A batch file will output text results back to your drive, just add >textfile.txt to the end of the runs.



I have tried sme things (traceroute, pinging, trying the ip alone, a few proxy downloads) but none work.  Lightspeed is both based on the computer and runs through the router.  I am not too knowleeable with this, so I don't really understand, but I know that I can access cmd.exe with a .bat (or at least I an on my Mac at home)
I really am sorta a hack newbie, though I do know a little.  It blocks dns, and is based in a subdomain.  Somehow the it guy made it a refreshing program (idk the term) so while a computer is connected to the network, and you disable it n that one, and another computer is n the same network, it restarts the first computer.  I force-closed the lightspeed stuff, and it said "refreshing network" then resetted light speed.  I really just need sme sort of tunnel or way to hop around the firewall.  I don't know much more than that.

Sorry.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 4, 2014)

Lightspeed is on the school's systems and you have to be running the client software to use their network.
It uses a blacklist to block sites.  <-- This clue may help you or may not.



Keelen6 said:


> I don't know any ways that will leave flash enabled.



I really cannot believe a school official/teacher is getting the class to try and hack the schools security/web filtering software.
I believe, you just wanna do this to get to sites that are blocked (probably like youtube and other flash sites).
And, the best way to learn, is to learn the code and find it's weakness; however, copying/using someone else's hacks/techniques is not hacking... it is just lazy use of someone else's work.
Just my opinion

So, maybe these sites will help, if you can get to them:

To get around your blocking software

How to bypass blocking software using the Ubuntu Live CD

Setup your own circumventor site


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 5, 2014)

so your telling me your school wants you to break their security? WAT. Here this will get you super high marks.

instead of using various software modifications to mimic another program or access system utilities like task manager you can attempt to socially engineer your professor.

what am i saying? this isnt called a "hack" this is properly called an exploit. what computer class is this 5th grade?

go ask the network administrator for the sonic wall password

or ask your domain admin to put you in a different GPO

or access the watchguard thats probably set redundantly to block the sites light speed misses.

or access the cisco switch that is probably traffic shaping you anyway.

or drop this class and go into advanced networking for enterprise level networks.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 5, 2014)

I am not contributing to someone we know nothing about, and if the person actually has this for a grade in a class I would assume they should know more about networking and datapackets than shown. 



In short, I will not help a script kiddie. Go learn and figure it out like you are supposed to, or you are full of it, either way......


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 12, 2016)

How about NO!
Even if what the OP says is true and he was asked to do this, it is still illegal.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 12, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> How about NO!
> Even if what the OP says is true and he was asked to do this, it is still illegal.



2 year old thread necro by poster above you.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 12, 2016)

still asking the same question, to hack in.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 12, 2016)

hnoor0066 said:


> None of them have flash anyway, and that's a requirement. In other words, anybody know any program or bit of code that can access things beyond the firewall??????
> 
> NOOR



Same here going say No!, simply sounds like your trying some thing that you should not do, a good firewall will have multiple defenses against trying to hack though it to disable it or to fool it.

If your the one who put the firewall up then you should know how to deal with it.


----------



## Frick (Apr 12, 2016)

You get a friend.


----------

